# Used Cars--Too good to be true?



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I've seen some deals for used cars on Dubizzle/Yallamotor/Autotrader that just seem too good to be true (2-3 year old luxury calls for 70-100k AED). Any experiences to share about this?


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Not being a driver... no... but... 

1) If it looks to good to be true... it usually is.
2) Caveat emptor...

Those rules are as true in Dubai as anywhere in the world... if not more so...


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Share some links and let's take a look together. This is way too vague


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Many of these don't exist and are normally part of an advance fee fraud.
Even correctly priced cars can be extremely dodgy - just take a drive around some of the backstreet workshops and see what they can make out of two cars!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Used Lexus LX 570 2013 Car for Sale in Dubai (625167) | YallaMotor.com

For example this car seems waaaaaay below market value. But the price point is so tempting...


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

alassaf123 said:


> Used Lexus LX 570 2013 Car for Sale in Dubai (625167) | YallaMotor.com
> 
> For example this car seems waaaaaay below market value. But the price point is so tempting...


This is definitely scam and even the photos are not from Dubai.


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Makes sense, thanks. How about these:

2010 Lexus LS 460 AWD 47,531 Km 126929 - AUTO TRADER UAE
2013 Lexus RX 350 4WD Full Option 32,000 Km 126924 - AUTO TRADER UAE
2014 Lexus GX 460 15,700 Km 131643 - AUTO TRADER UAE
Audi A4 1.8L full service history from Nabooda for sale 84,000 Km 128495 - AUTO TRADER UAE

Is this what used car prices are like in the UAE? If so, that is great


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

The only one that seems legit to me is the Audi A4 ad.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Well, it is a bit unlikely that these prices are real. The only car that makes sense is the Audi since it has quite a high mileage and it's not that expensive to start with.

The other cars are quite cheap, so probably not real. Just call the number and see who picks up. That would already provide you with some valuable information.


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

I messaged a few more people with similar ads & gotten replies. Not sure if its legit & am worried to meet up with them...


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

alassaf123 said:


> I messaged a few more people with similar ads & gotten replies. Not sure if its legit & am worried to meet up with them...


Then surely the simple answer is - DON'T

It's only a car - there are plenty of others out there.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I agree. If you are already worried about meeting up, then I am sure as hell you will be worried after you bought a car from one of those sellers.

Just relax. Buy a small car now, save up and a buy a big/cool and legit one in a year. What's the rush?


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Honestly I'm afraid to drive a small car here...


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

alassaf123 said:


> Honestly I'm afraid to drive a small car here...


How do you know? The Toyota Yaris has a better safety rating than my old Volvo 850R T5. You're not here yet according to your profile. Not everybody drives a mega motor. The most common car is probably a Dubai Taxi ie a family size motor with 500K km on it and most of the users get to their destination.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Buy a Gold TIIDA - best thing you'll ever do


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

iggles said:


> Buy a Gold TIIDA - best thing you'll ever do


Is that the "Special Edition" with middle lane detection precision control and no indicators?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Is that the "Special Edition" with middle lane detection precision control and no indicators?


And driven by a wally....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Is that the "Special Edition" with middle lane detection precision control and no indicators?


It's the i'll drive unnecessarily slow in the fast lane, whilst texting the boys..


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I was just talking last night with several long time friends (we've all been in the UAE for at least 8 years) and we collectively agreed that there's fewer 4x4 on the road compared to five or six years ago. Many of the newcomers aren't interested in 4x4s. Understandably. 

Bad driving in Dubai is greatly exaggerated. It's certainly a town that drives fast and you do need to keep your wits about but it's not chaotic and I see far fewer accidents these days than I did when I first came here (perhaps another reason why there's fewer 4x4s). 

Most people drive saloons or hatchbacks.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll no doubt say it again - "The standard of driving here is nothing compared to some of the crap you have to put up with in the northern Gulf countries".

Yes, there are SUVs here but they really are NOT in the majority. Get yourself a mid-sized saloon, plenty safe enough, drinks half the fuel of the big'uns and a darn site easier to park.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> And driven by a wally....


Wally must be quite a common name here. So if logic follows, the female of the species is a Wallette. Therefore if the logic is correct the larger your Wallette the bigger car you can afford............simples


----------



## clarkr (Aug 12, 2014)

alassaf123 said:


> I messaged a few more people with similar ads & gotten replies. Not sure if its legit & am worried to meet up with them...


A few pearls of wisdom from my search for second-hand SUVs in this market from earlier in the year.

There are lots of "bargains' to be found on the ad-sites (dubizzle, auto trader etc), however if they are absurdly low they will most likely be:

- Hatchet jobs for write-offs
- American Imports (Sandy victims)
- Downright frauds

I'll give you some "red lights" to look out for when you interact/meet with the seller:

- If you can only contact the seller by email, and he says you need to pick up the car from a storage facility in Abu Dhabi, and refuses to meet you - its a well known con (ringing the number goes through to another number run by his friend to corroborate the story, and before you know it you've handed money over and you'll get dust back)

- If you agree to meet and the original person you speak to sends his "brother", or is there with his "boss" and says he is selling it on his behalf - run away. They are probably dealers, with a well-worked routine of hooking you in and closing the deal quickly

- if the car has blue plates, make sure you ask lots of questions as to why, as in most cases these will be imported and not GCC spec

- if the engine is absolutely sparkling, question whether it has just been put in from another car

- if the driver says he bought it last year, and is now wanting to sell - call his bluff and ask to see the car registration card - which will in all likelihood show that he bought it last week

- if a husband is selling his wife's car, make sure he actually has her permission - this actually happened to me, agreed a price ready to complete, and then his wife hit the roof and practically cut his b*lls off. Sale did not proceed after that

- find a trustworthy buyer before you find the car - go to the viewings, ask questions about the seller more than inspecting the car. Try and pick holes in their stories - if they say it has only ever been driven by their wife call BS.

It really is a case of kissing a lot of frogs to find your prince, so don't lose heart. But it is worth it in the long run. Getting a good car that sails through its service, with no extras, and which has a full service history is good for so many reasons - but mainly re-selling, to peace of mind


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

To make a long story short,

Only buy from a western expat leaving the UAE.

(hides behind curtain. Yes, I'm racist 



clarkr said:


> A few pearls of wisdom from my search for second-hand SUVs in this market from earlier in the year.
> 
> There are lots of "bargains' to be found on the ad-sites (dubizzle, auto trader etc), however if they are absurdly low they will most likely be:
> 
> ...


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

clarkr said:


> A few pearls of wisdom from my search for second-hand SUVs in this market from earlier in the year.
> 
> There are lots of "bargains' to be found on the ad-sites (dubizzle, auto trader etc), however if they are absurdly low they will most likely be:
> 
> ...


Amazing advice, thanks a billion


----------



## LeeClements (Jul 12, 2014)

clarkr said:


> A few pearls of wisdom from my search for second-hand SUVs in this market from earlier in the year.
> 
> There are lots of "bargains' to be found on the ad-sites (dubizzle, auto trader etc), however if they are absurdly low they will most likely be:
> 
> ...


Useful, thanks. Just about to embark on a car hunt myself.


----------

